

Ask HN: SMS Gateway free alternative ? I'm tired of replying 'Read' + ($0.10).. - bobgratton

When I send a SMS via their gateway (number@provider.com), they ask me to reply "Read" and then, they are charging me 0.10$ for sending a SMS .. but when someone send me a SMS via their cellphone, I can see the text without replying "Read".<p>Is there any kind of web services that allows to send a SMS directly (so I don't have to reply "Read" everytime) ?
======
otoburb
This service and policy is carrier-specific. I assume you are referring to a
North American carrier because most providers around the world (except N.
American operators) charge the txt message senders and not receivers.

The type of web service you refer to can only be supplied by the carrier.
Usually, carriers prefer that you pay them to create a new shortcode and
connect directly via SMPP to their SMSC gateway if you want to send large
volumes of text messages. Otherwise, you're out of luck unless you have a data
cable, convert your phone into a modem and find specific software pertinent to
your device that allows you to control the device SMS client.

Good luck.

~~~
bobgratton
I see, thanks for all the information.

